# Flat Box leaving indents



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a customer that has 2 new flat boxes 10 and 12 and they are both leaving an indent in the wall where the mud feathers out, just wondering if anyone else has had this problem before and what caused it.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I have a customer that has 2 new flat boxes 10 and 12 and they are both leaving an indent in the wall where the mud feathers out, just wondering if anyone else has had this problem before and what caused it.


Maybe damp board, rubber on wheels worn or they are pushing to hard

Rebel


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Problem solved, his blades adjustment screws were set to high causing the ends of the blade to dig in, he lowered them down and they're running perfect. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My tape tape easy cleans were doing that and i fixed it the same way :thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

*Box leaking mud*

Another question I have, I have had 3 customers from different areas at different times complain that there brand new box (twice a 12" regular once a 10" Fat-Boy) had way to much mud coming out of the mouth and leaking all over the place and dropping on their head when running ceilings. After switching out the hardly used box for them they encountered the same thing. All three had previously used our older boxes and never had any problems. I am wondering if anyone knows why this happened and what the answer is.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Another question I have, I have had 3 customers from different areas at different times complain that there brand new box (twice a 12" regular once a 10" Fat-Boy) had way to much mud coming out of the mouth and leaking all over the place and dropping on their head when running ceilings. After switching out the hardly used box for them they encountered the same thing. All three had previously used our older boxes and never had any problems. I am wondering if anyone knows why this happened and what the answer is.


I would say the mud they were using was mixed way too thin


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mud too thin or they are running with the break on and/or the box wheels not running on the drywall. It happens when you are inexperienced ( my boy learned the hard way lol) by not keeping consistent constant pressure on the box while doing a run.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

That's what I thought, it's probably because they are used to the smaller mouth on our older style boxes that they are used to using thinner mud and when they switch over to our new box with the larger mouth the mud needs to be thickened.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> That's what I thought, it's probably because they are used to the smaller mouth on our older style boxes that they are used to using thinner mud and when they switch over to our new box with the larger mouth the mud needs to be thickened.


Took the words right off my computer screen--I,m sure thats their problem!!:thumbup1:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> That's what I thought, it's probably because they are used to the smaller mouth on our older style boxes that they are used to using thinner mud and when they switch over to our new box with the larger mouth the mud needs to be thickened.


That's where my thinking went to when I read your 1st post on it. A taper was recently mentioning the same problem he was having, and I told him it was very possibly because he was used to a narrower box opening, which would create more resistance (man, am I smart). :yes: :laughing:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You got to remember, we are tough, hardheaded, beliggerant,and not so smart.

When we buy a NEW tool, we somehow think it should run just like our OLD wore out one.

When you buy a new box, it has a differant hole(throat) size, it is NOT worn out,gaskets don't leak,the wheels roll right, etc etc. 

SO, we run it just like the one we SHOULD have replaced 10 years ago, and presto,,, it runs like a new tool and we are slinging mud everywhere.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> That's what I thought, it's probably because they are used to the smaller mouth on our older style boxes that they are used to using thinner mud and when they switch over to our new box with the larger mouth the mud needs to be thickened.


sounds like you already knew answer,are we going to have a pop quiz once a week?
lets do it Thursday nights around 9:00 pm est (but not if a hockey game is on)
do a bazooka next ,their always hard to figure out :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When we buy a NEW tool, we somehow think it should run just like our OLD wore out one.
> 
> When you buy a new box, it has a differant hole(throat) size, it is NOT worn out,gaskets don't leak,the wheels roll right, etc etc.
> 
> SO, we run it just like the one we SHOULD have replaced 10 years ago, and presto,,, it runs like a new tool and we are slinging mud everywhere.


If this is directed at me, I was running a couple brand new Columbia boxes the other week - 10" FatBoy and 12" finisher. No mud slinging. Just nicer operating, nicer finish, than the older Columbias I'd been using. 



Capt-sheetrock said:


> You got to remember, we are tough, hardheaded, beliggerant,and not so smart.


The 4th one isn't necessarily a genetic thing. But it can often be a result of the 1st 3.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> That's what I thought, it's probably because they are used to the smaller mouth on our older style boxes that they are used to using thinner mud and when they switch over to our new box with the larger mouth the mud needs to be thickened.


maybe you can make the mouth/hole adjustable,then we can have a whole new set of head aches :jester:
but........if you think about it,guys can set it to what size hole they prefer :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hole they prefer??? There is only one hole that we all prefer :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hole they prefer??? There is only one hole that we all prefer :thumbsup:


You start your life coming out of it then you spend the rest of your life (and money) trying to get back in 


Sorry chaps, I do apologize, The Capt has me searching for the meaning of life in the bottom of beer bottles and im on my 5th.:drink:

Wait on.......................That may be it...............


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt,

I got thinking more about your last post and my reply to it, and was wondering if there was a way of looking at this that might possibly make us both right. If the tools coming from some (most?) other companies aren't getting better, but maybe even worse than their old tools; and Columbia is getting better with their new tools, some of which I was running and comparing to their older boxes I'm used to; then could it be that's one reason why I didn't have a problem converting over to the new boxes, while others might find it more difficult to run newer equipment from other manufacturers? Could that be a reason why others might be mud slinging at 1st with some of the newer boxes, till they adjust to them?

---------



cazna said:


> Sorry chaps, I do apologize, The Capt has me searching for the meaning of life in the bottom of beer bottles and im on my 5th.:drink:
> 
> Wait on.......................That may be it...............


I can appreciate your 

I gave up on looking for the meaning of life. I figured there was a chance I might not like the meaning, if I found it.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

cazna said:


> You start your life coming out of it then you spend the rest of your life (and money) trying to get back in
> 
> 
> Sorry chaps, I do apologize, The Capt has me searching for the meaning of life in the bottom of beer bottles and im on my 5th.:drink:
> ...


I,ll be laughing at this reply all day----awsome:thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL, thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> If this is directed at me, I was running a couple brand new Columbia boxes the other week - 10" FatBoy and 12" finisher. No mud slinging. Just nicer operating, nicer finish, than the older Columbias I'd been using.
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th one isn't necessarily a genetic thing. But it can often be a result of the 1st 3.


Never run a 12 box so I can't respond to that (why in the heck would you run a 12 box?? the bevel is only 5 1/2" wide

If the newer Col boxes wern't better than the old ones,,, wouldn't you be pissed ?????,,,, I would,,,LOL

About the 4th thing,,,,,,,,, you obviously are not from West-BY GOD- Virginia !!!!!!!,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Capt,
> 
> I got thinking more about your last post and my reply to it, and was wondering if there was a way of looking at this that might possibly make us both right. If the tools coming from some (most?) other companies aren't getting better, but maybe even worse than their old tools; and Columbia is getting better with their new tools, some of which I was running and comparing to their older boxes I'm used to; then could it be that's one reason why I didn't have a problem converting over to the new boxes, while others might find it more difficult to run newer equipment from other manufacturers? Could that be a reason why others might be mud slinging at 1st with some of the newer boxes, till they adjust to them?
> 
> ...


 Your reply reminds me of a paint brush,,, (you guys know I drink,,, right???)

I have been using a purdy 3" thick for years,,,, well the guy at the paint store sold me on this new Wooster Chinex brush, so I bought one.

I took it to the job and had at it,,,,, My VERY FIRST thought was , "this brush sucks" cause, ya know, it wasn't like the old Purdy I was using,,,,,

I stopped and laughed at myself, (yes, and I called myself a dumbarse)

Ya see, If I wanted another brush JUST LIKE I HAD,,, I should have bought another brush JUST LIKE I HAD.

So I decided to keep using it till I REALLY gave it a fair shot,,,, and yes, it is a top quailty brush, I use it on exterior paint, exclusively,,,, I still use my purdy on the inside, but by giving it A FAIR CHANCE,,, I found out it was a BETTER brush for the exterior. If I had given up, cause it was differant,,, I would have missed out on a new brush and a great tool !!!!


And about the search for the meaning of life,,,,,, I have met the enemy,,, and its ME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Never run a 12 box so I can't respond to that (why in the heck would you run a 12 box?? the bevel is only 5 1/2" wide


10" finish on that job would've been fine by me. It was the job where I 1st tried the _box with a 10", wait 10 minutes, then put the blade on a lower setting and run it over the area again_ technique. Field supervisor agreed that it looked good enough to just sand and let it go to prime, then do checkout on that. But the GC is used to 12, so I gave him 12.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> If the newer Col boxes wern't better than the old ones,,, wouldn't you be pissed ?????,,,, I would,,,LOL


Well, I would be a little sad.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your reply reminds me of a paint brush,,, (you guys know I drink,,, right???)
> 
> I have been using a purdy 3" thick for years,,,, well the guy at the paint store sold me on this new Wooster Chinex brush, so I bought one.
> 
> ...


Because it's coming from a drinking point of view, I can appreciate your story. 

It reminds me of a story of when I bought a set of great tree loppers (back when I was doing trees to pay my way through school). They were so great that I decided a couple years later to buy another pair of them.

But they weren't the same. The metal of the blades seemed a little softer; they'd bind where the bolt held them together; ..... . I ended up using them as a backup to the older pair.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> And about the search for the meaning of life,,,,,, I have met the enemy,,, and its ME !!!!!!!!!


So you're someone who keeps getting in his own way(>?)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> So you're someone who keeps getting in his own way(>?)


 Oh yes, most definately,,,certainly, without a doubt !!!!!!!!!


----------

